# Dauphin, tuna, wahoo and grouper



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

8/2-8/4
We left Sportsmans Marina a little after 8pm on the “Breath Reel Deep”. Shawn pointed her bow to the South East towards the Development Driller, a 123 nautical miles from Perdido Pass. We arrived around 4am and piddled around with some blackfins and small yellows. As the sun started to peek over the eastern horizon we put out a spread of small lures and ballyhoo. For the next two hours we were busy reeling in doubles and triples of yellowfin tuna in the 20-30 pound class. After speaking with the rig’s captain “who said that we were the first boat they had seen on the rig in the week that they had been out there”. It became pretty apparent that there were no bigger tuna and he hadn’t seen any stick fish either. So we decided to move on and troll the canyon wall. We located some current and shortly their after a nice little line started to form we worked that line which was a mile or two in length for the remainder of the day. I don’t know how many dauphin we caught but I would guess some were around 30-40 fish with an average size of around 20 pounds. We ended up just shaking them off the hook towards the end of the day. We did lose one that I would put in the 40 plus range. We ended up pulling the hook on two blues after having them hooked up for a while and caught a couple of wahoo. That afternoon we had a school of tuna crash our spread, we cleared the lines and as the rest of the crew were fighting fish one of the baits that was dangling from the rigger clip explodes, a 100lb plus tuna goes deep six with the bait only to have the hook pull. It was one of those days for us. We later decided to make bait on what was left of the line. While doing so Sawyer our 13yr old angler goes up to the bow of the boat with a popper and scores a nice wahoo. 
We chugged over to Ensco 8506 that night hoping that we could get into a larger class of tuna. We deployed our butter bean hardtails before sunup but never caught anything worth writing home about. Around 8am we put the billfish spread back out and start searching for a line within a couple of hours we find what we are looking for and work it for the remainder of the day catching more dauphin and wahoo but no bill fish. Around 3:30 we find our self’s at the I-hub and low on fuel. The only way we were going to make it back was to 10 knot it, we pulled into Sportsmans around 4am Monday morning. 

8/10

I fished the AGC tournament with a customer/ friend on his boat the “Steel Leader” a 36 Albemarle. The plan was to fish jacks, groupers, and kings. We left Friday night after the captains meeting. It was a sporty 2-4ft, with winds 10-15 out of the SE and an at least a three knot current out of the West. To say it was tough conditions would be an understatement. We fished rigs we fished rocks and it all sucked. We finally picked up and ran to the NE, and with the last couple of live baits we managed to catch second and third place grouper.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

more pics


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

and more pics


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful Pics!!!!!! Excellent Report. Picture says a thousand words. I feel like I was there with all those pics!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice report. The first one sounds almost identical to our trip to the dd1 and ensco 8506 Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Angelo. 

I concur about yesterday, it did suck. We still managed a few fish though


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Pictures!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome action! Too bad the longnosed variety didn't show herself boat side.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

What a great report!! The photography is absolutely killer too, to many awesome pics to comment on just one.... Thank you for sharing, and great job out there!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome report, really like the close up of the mahi.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like a dream trip. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys that was a team effort on the pics. It was no doubt a good trip and had we caught a couple of our bigger fish it would of been a great trip. Once again thanks for the kind words and tight lines.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice report. Do you know anyone that fishes Conundrum? Just curious how many blues they ended up catching this past weekend. Congrats on a couple good trips.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome pics! Very good report too..


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Very nice report. Do you know anyone that fishes Conundrum? Just curious how many blues they ended up catching this past weekend. Congrats on a couple good trips.


I don't personally know those guys. I think they had two from what I heard on the VHF.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

TailRazor said:


> Awesome report, really like the close up of the mahi.


I really really like that one too!! What a great shot


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great post all way around. 

It was pretty tough on Saturday for us also. We fished the AGC and it seemed like a bad day for everyone.

Nice work on those grouper though.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Very nice report. Do you know anyone that fishes Conundrum? Just curious how many blues they ended up catching this past weekend. Congrats on a couple good trips.


Saw something on Marlin Report Twitter, that Conundrum went 5 for 6 on Blue Marlin or something ridiculous like that. Really curious about where they were fishing? Had to be west of southwest pass.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

They weren't west of SW pass. At least for 4 of them.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Saw something on Marlin Report Twitter, that Conundrum went 5 for 6 on Blue Marlin or something ridiculous like that. Really curious about where they were fishing? Had to be west of southwest pass.


That's impressive.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pics and looked like great weather for the long run offshore. Now go back to work, you fish too much. 

isaac


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Great post! Thanks for the detail aand the pictures are awesome.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, amazing and great pics! I'd like to volunteer to donate to the gas fund and swab the deck for a seat next time !!!
-Jonathan


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard they caught at least 3 at the DWN.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you a professional photographer? Nice pics


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> Are you a professional photographer? Nice pics


Thanks man it was all take with an I-phone and stills pulled from the go pro. I'll have to check with my wile on what app she used.


----------

